# Russian bunny Chaki



## Alegria (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello!

I'mfrom Moscow, Russia. My little boy Chaki is 2.5 months old. I like this wonderfulforum very much and I'd like to practiseEnglisha little here, but I speak English not very well. So sorry for my mistakes, I hope you will understand me

so, this is the Chaki's first day at my home (it was 3 weeks ago)

















Chaki is relaxing





and sleeping Chaki


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jan 14, 2009)

how gorgeous is he! :inlove:

my sister would be jealous if she saw this as you have her dream rabbit!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow I can't get over how HANDSOME your Chaki is. It certainly didn't take him long to get relaxed.

I look forward to watching him grow up to be even more Handsome.

Is he your first Bunny? They are very addictive, I know I have 6

Susan

PS

Your English is very good.


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 14, 2009)

Chaki is just too adorable!!!

I have 2 lop bunnies myself


----------



## Alegria (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for compliments

*SOOOSKA wrote: *
*Is he your first Bunny? They are very addictive, I know I have 6*

))) Yes, he's my first bunny. And he is so quiet, gentle, funnyand clever that I'd like to have a friend for him. But my husband thinks it isn'tgood idea. Although may be one day....

I don't know how in the USA, but in Russia notmany people have more than one bunny.


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 14, 2009)

*Alegria wrote: *


> I don't know how in the USA, but in Russia not meny people have more than one bunny.


It's hard for most people to have just one buny here. I'm surprised that many people have more than 1 bunny in Russia. Is there any reason for this?


----------



## Evey (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I can't believe how adorable your Chaki is--he seems very comfortable with his surroundings. It looks like you're taking wonderful care of him, and feel free to practice your English here whenever you want 

-Kathy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 14, 2009)

He's ADORABLE! 

Welcome to the forum and definitely ask if you have any problems with the language. We can do our best to help you, but we sometimes don't use our own language correctly!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Alegria wrote: *


> I like this wonderfulforum very much and I'd like to practiseEnglisha little here, but I speak English not very well.



Hey this will give me a chance to practice my english too. Like Bo said sometimes we can't even speak too well ourselves.

Chaki is a beautiful bunny. I love his coloring.

I currently have 16 bunnies in my house. They have their own bedroom.


----------



## Bunny Bonny from Ukraine (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello, Alegria and Chaki! Nice to meet you here! 

By the way, it was Alegria, who gave me the link to this forum.


----------



## Alegria (Jan 19, 2009)

My little boy surprised me :shock:so much!!! Hi is only 2.5 months and he liked a balloon! Look at him!


----------



## Alegria (Jan 19, 2009)

he VERY liked to play with balloon. But only yesterday. Today he doesn't come up to the balloon)))even he doesn't pay attention to one.


----------



## Alegria (Jan 19, 2009)

on tiptoe


----------

